# Cold Weather Yak Setup



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

In my days of wading Chix in brutal cold weather conditions, I've figured that this set-up will work for yakking as well. I figure this combo will be ticket for us yakker's when fishing for Striper's and Blue's when the weather is freezing. 

First..Waders, Breathable and loose. 










Second, THE MOST IMPORTANT THING, THE WADER BELT..This keeps the water out if and when you dunk in the icy abyss. This will keep the water from running into your legs and feet area. Not good when swimming. 










Third..Boots, Although they appear to be cumbersome, with a good PFD on you can shed them if need be. I wear them because of oyster bars and different slashing/cutting things out there. This is up to you. 










Fourth..I can't say enough about this. A great sealed dry-jacket will prevent water from filling up your waders if you do dunk. This jacket I have (Gull) is sealed on the neck, wrist ,and waist, with a rubber gasket (so to speak). Very dry. 










This set-up will work if you play your game right. Off course I wear either a neoprene wet suit underneath the waders to stay super warm, or rough it and just put sweats on. I put the wet suit on to be safe. Here's the total package: 










Hope this helps getting you folks on the water in cold times. 

Skunk.


----------



## Kayakist (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent article and very timely. I like your wader belt, looks like it would be very comfortable. It appears to cinch with velcro, is that a sufficient seal? Who makes it and where can I get one?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Add a PFD and you willl be golden this winter. Have you tried this with the wetsuit underneth? I find wetsuits too hot, just get some good fleece to wear under that setup and you will be good.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Kayakist said:


> I like your wader belt, looks like it would be very comfortable. It appears to cinch with velcro, is that a sufficient seal? Who makes it and where can I get one?


Cabela's makes the wader belts. Just go to their website. 

I forgot to mention a very important aspect of cold weather fishing. The gloves. I've found these to offer warmth and good feel for the line when casting. Without gloves, you're done very quickly. 










Skunk


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

whats something like that run for the whole setup?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Skunk ? Where did you buy your Aqua Skinz?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

hey john, check your pm box.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

havent tried the waders yet but was wondering if an alternative to my 5m wet suit existed is just so comberson, how much for a set up like that


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Skunk ? Where did you buy your Aqua Skinz?


Got the Aqua Skinz @ Bayside Tackle (formally Lighthouse Tackle) on Shore Dr. Cost $35. 

It's worth it when it comes to cold weather fishing.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

ShoreFisher72 said:


> whats something like that run for the whole setup?


For the Wader's, Belt & Boots, go to Cabela's website. I'm not sure what their charging now, but when I got that combo, it was about $230. 

The Gul Dry-Jacket, I got it on E-bay for $90 brand new. 

The gloves, Bayside Tackle had them last year for $35. 

Hope that helps ya'll. 

Skunk.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice set up SA that will definately do it.!!

If you want to wear a wet suit that you already have just put some wind/rain gear on top of it as an extra layer for warmth and you should be good to go.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Look like a good set up even for a surf fisherman.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Look like a good set up even for a surf fisherman.


Only problem w/ the waterproof setup is when Mr. IP Freely shows up.

Hard to shed and re-dress when wading. But it has been done, many times....:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Cabela's makes the wader belts. Just go to their website.
> 
> I forgot to mention a very important aspect of cold weather fishing. The gloves. I've found these to offer warmth and good feel for the line when casting. Without gloves, you're done very quickly.
> 
> ...


As to Skunk's gloves, they are warm, flexible and don't hold fish well


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*Roflmao*



TugCapn said:


> As to Skunk's gloves, they are warm, flexible and don't hold fish well


 Damn... there goes another keyboard... (beverage forcefully propelled thru nose onto sensitive electronics) 

~buggs


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> As to Skunk's gloves, they are warm, flexible and don't hold fish well


Yep! It was a coating of fish slime on the gloves that caused me to drop my Pupster,, from grabbing all ya'lls fish while you're tripping over oyster shells and into mud holes!!!


----------

